# Did DARA Resurrect The Monster Mash?



## khut (Oct 22, 2014)

Stop animation and choreographed dance, all for Halloween? Rising band DARA resurrects ﻿The Monster Mash ﻿in a new holiday music video you're gonna love.

Salt Lake City, Utah (PRUnderground) October 21st, 2014

“Whatever happened to the Transylvania Twist?” It’s now the Mash! Now DARA is mashing it harder than anyone out there. They have resurrected a Halloween favorite, and the dead have never been so fresh. With a fun new music video, DARA has made their spooky cover of the Monster Mash memorable. Using both live-action choreography and stop-motion animation, the video promises to be the viral hit of the season.

The band is well known for their holiday spirit, and this Halloween is no exception. To celebrate, DARA has covered one of the most beloved Halloween songs of all time: The Monster Mash. Their innovative version of the 1962 song still has the distinct feeling of that era, but with a modern and unique DARA element to the music. The extra punch they’ve crafted into the song forces you to dance along more than ever. This goofy and ghoulish music video is sure to create a fun and nostalgic experience for all ages.

This video follows the storyline of the “Monster Mash” party accompanied by a friendly vampire. The devilish dance party described in the song’s lyrics is a who’s who of Hollywood movie monsters. Using stop-motion animation, the video shows all the antics and mayhem that go on in “Castle East”. Set inside a laboratory carved from a pumpkin, the ghosts and ghouls prove that the un-dead can really boogie down. The stop-motion is even more impressive when you learn that DARA’s bassist, Kevin Hutson, did everything and then became the new the in-house animator for the band.

If their new recording of the beloved classic wasn’t enough, the video also dives into the recreation of the famous Mash. DARA conjured up a collection of spooky dance moves that are fun and easy to do. Dressed as the monsters of the silver screen, they show off their new take on the Mash. The fiendish creatures that haunt the Monster Mash inspired the dance moves. With the zombies, ghosts, mummy, vampire, and werewolf, you can follow along and do the mash!

The band’s fun-loving spirit and ability to inspire really shines through in their latest video. As DARA continues to push forward with innovative new content like the Monster Mash, the world holds it’s breath to see what tricks and treats they’ll brew up next.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3n1_gpgZDL8


----------

